# GoPro and other action cameras



## Splinterdog (Aug 2, 2020)

Last October I bought a used *GoPro Hero 5 Black* and I'm delighted with its performance, with video up to 4K @30fps. No doubt about it, there's a learning curve especially with mounting the camera, battery life and SD card size and quality.
Anyway, up until now I've been editing the videos and adding a voice-over later, which doesn't really give you the sense of being there. Besides, all the best travel videos have the running commentary live, so to speak. The unit does have internal mics, but when mounted on your helmet, it's never going to hear you, which is where it gets problematic.
From the Hero 5 onwards, GoPro decided to remove any external mic facility thereby requiring us to buy their cumbersome USB-C mic adapator for US$50 (US$200 in Arg) which is clearly out of the question for me.

It's also clear that GoPro have somehow blocked other Bluetooth devices from pairing - a Bluetooth mic for example. However, your phones needs to pair because of the GoPro app on the phone.
I then happened upon a very clever app called Myk For GoPro which allows you to pair your phone with the GoPro and you can then connect an external mic to your phone (if you still have a jack) so your voice will be recorded while filming.
There's a lot more to explain about Myk, but it appears to solve the problem and so I bought a month's sub which removes all the restrictions.
Has anyone else have any experience of Myk or indeed the official mic adaptor? I'd be curious to know thoughts on this subject.


----------

